# I'm starting to doubt there is a God.



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

(I have a small amount of belief left, and I desperately need some answers)

All I see in the world is pain and suffering. How is anyone supposed to believe a benevolent higher being exists if horrible things happen to good people? Why does a hurricane come through and viciously kill the only children of a devout Christian family?

"Sorry, I know you were happy with your 5 and 13 year old son and daughter, but they were on loan from me, and I'm taking them back. Don't forget to pray tonight!

Love, 

God"

I know that's just a hypothetical scenario, but similar things happen constantly around the world. If there is no God, there's an explanation for all the terrible things in the world: Sh** happens. A benevolent God existing means there is no explanation as to why circumstance/fate whatever you want to call it, has innocent children ripped away from life before even having a chance to live it. 

I don't think I like the concept of Heaven, as everything about it seems fake. Not real, placeholders. I could die without ever knowing love and the next day in Heaven meet my "soulmate" at the Pearly Gates, but I'll know it's not real. I could have anything, which makes anything I have worthless. 

No amount of spiritual compensation in the form of luxury, love, or anything can compare to a lifetime in the real world. Everyone in Heaven does the right thing, not because it's right, but it's practically a forced action by then.

I don't want some girl that says Yes because she has no other answer. I want her to say Yes because she actually wants to be with me.


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

It's normal to have doubt. I find the more I read my Bible and pray, the less doubt I have. James 4:8 "Come nearer to God and He will come nearer to you."

I often wonder about the suffering in the world, esp of children, but then i'm reminded of sin and how people are "choosing" to act this way instead of choosing God. If everyone in the world did the right thing, wouldn't there be less suffering? God did give free will. 

In the case of natural disasters, thats another thing I wonder about, but who am I to question an all-knowing God? God has reasons I may not understand Isaiah 55:8 "For my thoughts are not your thoughts, neither are your ways my ways." 

Children go straight to heaven, maybe they had problems in their future that would cause more suffering, so God took them home sooner. 

Also, God is loving, and so anything that happens, if you are a child of God, is for good because Romans 8:28 "And we know that in all things God works for the good of those who love him, who have been called according to his purpose"

I get what you're saying though, all the answers aren't here and now but comfort is, just read the Bible and pray more, it helps.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

justpassinby said:


> It's normal to have doubt. I find the more I read my Bible and pray, the less doubt I have. James 4:8 "Come nearer to God and He will come nearer to you."
> 
> I often wonder about the suffering in the world, esp of children, but then i'm reminded of sin and how people are "choosing" to act this way instead of choosing God. If everyone in the world did the right thing, wouldn't there be less suffering? God did give free will.
> 
> ...


Okay, but what about my theory on Heaven? Eternal bliss being pointless and fake.


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> Okay, but what about my theory on Heaven? Eternal bliss being pointless and fake.


The information on heaven is out there, just look for it and read up on it. Maybe someone else can help you with that one. From what I understand, Heaven is a real place, not fake, nor pointless. Good luck to you.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

justpassinby said:


> The information on heaven is out there, just look for it and read up on it. Maybe someone else can help you with that one. From what I understand, Heaven is a real place, not fake, nor pointless. Good luck to you.


I was just referring to the concept of Heaven being fake. It could exist and be everything as described, but to me, having all those wonderful things whenever I want just doesn't feel genuine. Like with my girl example. If I never met anyone I could care about on Earth, why would I believe these literal heavenly girls truly care about me?


----------



## ChrisA (Nov 6, 2003)

Thats a tough one. Why would a good loving God let bad things happen? Sometimes I think the Bible says that its part of God's plan and that we dont always need to know. justpassinby's example of Isaiah 55:8 is a good one. I also think of how God allowed horrible things to happen to Job. When Job started complaining God basically told him he didnt need to know. Paul was given a thorn in his flesh. Paul's weakness would show the power of God. I also think some of it may have to do with that we are a fallen people. We decided we wanted to go our own way. God let us do that.

I dont think the Bible actually says that much about Heaven. From Matthew 22:30 it appears that we dont even marry. I dont think people will be forced to act a certain way in Heaven. Revelation 12:4 says the 1/3 of the angels (stars) were tossed out of Heaven. Even angels who know God decided not to follow Him. I dont want to see God because Im forced to. I believe in Him and love Him for the sacrifice He has made for me. Who would give their only Son for someone like me?


----------



## Mairie (Jun 13, 2012)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> I don't think I like the concept of Heaven, as everything about it seems fake. Not real, placeholders. I could die without ever knowing love and the next day in Heaven meet my "soulmate" at the Pearly Gates, but I'll know it's not real. I could have anything, which makes anything I have worthless.
> 
> No amount of spiritual compensation in the form of luxury, love, or anything can compare to a lifetime in the real world. Everyone in Heaven does the right thing, not because it's right, but it's practically a forced action by then.
> 
> I don't want some girl that says Yes because she has no other answer. I want her to say Yes because she actually wants to be with me.


The concept of heaven that you've heard about seems fake because it _is _fake.  Yes, I'm a Christian and believe in the afterlife, but Scripture talks of heaven coming down and Christ establishing his kingdom here on this earth. We aren't going to be floating on clouds in some far-off realm happily doing nothing all day; we are going to physically be here on the restored earth, continuing to use our minds, to think, create and work. When we are restored we will do what's right not because we are forced to (no one is ever forced), but because we have been fully realigned with the goodness and righteous of a perfect, holy and loving God.

The problem of evil is not easily answered. Where did it come from? I have my opinions, but they don't completely resolve things. However, I do know that evil exists, the Bible clearly lays out God's plan to end it, and that all we can do is trust him. People are hurting who may not deserve it, but if they trust God for eventual restoration, they will be greatly blessed and rewarded. Matthew 5 begins with "Blessed are the poor in spirit, for theirs in the kingdom of heaven..." There is great hope, and someday perhaps we will get to hear the entire story of what exactly happened that brought evil into existence.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Mairie said:


> The concept of heaven that you've heard about seems fake because it _is _fake.  Yes, I'm a Christian and believe in the afterlife, but Scripture talks of heaven coming down and Christ establishing his kingdom here on this earth. We aren't going to be floating on clouds in some far-off realm happily doing nothing all day; we are going to physically be here on the restored earth, continuing to use our minds, to think, create and work. When we are restored we will do what's right not because we are forced to (no one is ever forced), but because we have been fully realigned with the goodness and righteous of a perfect, holy and loving God.
> 
> The problem of evil is not easily answered. Where did it come from? I have my opinions, but they don't completely resolve things. However, I do know that evil exists, the Bible clearly lays out God's plan to end it, and that all we can do is trust him. People are hurting who may not deserve it, but if they trust God for eventual restoration, they will be greatly blessed and rewarded. Matthew 5 begins with "Blessed are the poor in spirit, for theirs in the kingdom of heaven..." There is great hope, and someday *perhaps we will get to hear the entire story of what exactly happened that brought evil into existence.*


Isn't that Adam and Eve's fault?

And about Heaven becoming one with Earth, if that hasn't happened yet, where are all the dead Christian/Religion spirits now?


----------



## Mairie (Jun 13, 2012)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> Isn't that Adam and Eve's fault?


Yes and no. Adam and Eve brought _sin_ into the world by disobeying God and listening to the serpent instead. But the serpent, whoever he was, and wherever he came from, was obviously already evil, wasn't he? And the tree that he convinced Eve to eat from was "the tree of the knowledge of good and evil." Before she ate the fruit, she had no knowledge of evil--but it apparently existed. So the question still remains, where did evil come from?

Many tell the story of Lucifer, the fallen angel who turned away from God in Milton's _Paradise Lost._ But nothing about Satan's story is mentioned in the Bible. And even if he did turn away from God due to his pride, there still would have been a pre-existing evil that caused him to have that pride, wouldn't there? Or else everything would still be perfect and happy and no one with free will would have wanted to disobey God.

So the question still remains, where did this evil come from? I'm personally of the opinion that the Bible doesn't explain the whole picture--only what we need to know.



> And about Heaven becoming one with Earth, if that hasn't happened yet, where are all the dead Christian/Religion spirits now?


I believe they are at peace with God for certain. What the specifics of that looks like, I'm not sure we need to worry about. The Bible doesn't explain. A thought, though, is that God is outside of time the way we experience it, and with him anything is possible.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Mairie said:


> Yes and no. Adam and Eve brought _sin_ into the world by disobeying God and listening to the serpent instead. But the serpent, whoever he was, and wherever he came from, was obviously already evil, wasn't he? And the tree that he convinced Eve to eat from was "the tree of the knowledge of good and evil." Before she ate the fruit, she had no knowledge of evil--but it apparently existed. So the question still remains, where did evil come from?
> 
> Many tell the story of Lucifer, the fallen angel who turned away from God in Milton's _Paradise Lost._ But nothing about Satan's story is mentioned in the Bible. And even if he did turn away from God due to his pride, there still would have been a pre-existing evil that caused him to have that pride, wouldn't there? Or else everything would still be perfect and happy and no one with free will would have wanted to disobey God.
> 
> ...


Not to sound like a jerk but what I bolded sounds like a big "I don't know, but believe anyway" which seems to be the final image of a lot of unexplainable events argued For the existence of God. That's not an answer for me.


----------



## Mairie (Jun 13, 2012)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> Not to sound like a jerk but what I bolded sounds like a big "I don't know, but believe anyway" which seems to be the final image of a lot of unexplainable events argued For the existence of God. That's not an answer for me.


Where, in my comments, am I telling you to believe anything? I'm simply sharing my own faith in response to your questions. For you to believe anything, you need to come to terms with the Christian faith on your own. I'm simply trying to help by responding to your thread, which I assume is why you posted it in the first place.

I'm sorry that I or anyone else can't give more specifics, but the fact is that there are a lot of unknowns in religion--hence why it's called faith. People believe due to personal experiences of God and the power of the gospel, and because what we do know from the Bible makes sense with what we see in the world around us. But no one here is going to be able to argue you into believing by giving you all the answers--these are simply thoughts, and we'd be incredibly arrogant to tell you otherwise.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Mairie said:


> Where, in my comments, am I telling you to believe something? I'm simply sharing my own faith in response to your questions. For you to believe anything, you need to come to terms with the Christian faith on your own. I'm simply trying to help by responding to your thread, which I assume is why you posted it in the first place.
> 
> I'm sorry that I or anyone else can't give more specifics, but the fact is that there are a lot of unknowns in religion--hence why it's called faith. People believe due to personal experiences of God and the power of the gospel, and because what we do know from the Bible makes sense with what we see in the world around us. But no one here is going to be able to argue you into believing by giving you all the answers--these are simply thoughts, and we'd be incredibly arrogant to tell you otherwise.


Sorry, I didn't mean to offend, as I guess I was merely referring to the parts "we don't need to worry. The Bible doesn't explain"

Personally, if we're talking about my existence beyond death being eternal life, I should worry if there's something He's not telling us as transcribed in the gospel. What secret does God have to keep from us about our eternal paradise (if there even is one?)

To me, the most important part about "faith" is the I-F.


----------



## Mairie (Jun 13, 2012)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to offend, as I guess I was merely referring to the parts "we don't need to worry. The Bible doesn't explain"
> 
> Personally, if we're talking about my existence beyond death being eternal life, I should worry if there's something He's not telling us as transcribed in the gospel. What secret does God have to keep from us about our eternal paradise (if there even is one?)
> 
> To me, the most important part about "faith" is the I-F.


There's a difference, I think, between keeping secrets and simply not going into explicit detail about every single thing.

God doesn't keep our ultimate destiny a secret--it's clear in Scriptures that, after Christ returns and restores the earth, we will live an eternal life with him. There are no secrets there. It's just that he doesn't go into specific details about what will happen when and what exactly everything will look like.

Think about if someone close to you is telling you about something that happened--they give you the basics, but they don't pore over every single detail of what they did, said, who was there, how many times they sneezed...all those things that they didn't tell you, would you consider secrets that they are keeping from you? Probably not. And if someone is telling you about a future event that they want you to be a part of, they tell you the basics, but the fact is that you aren't going to know all the specifics of how that event plays out until you actually experience it.

Probably the most vague analogy I've ever tried to make, but hopefully that makes sense. If the Bible doesn't give an answer about something, then we seriously don't need to worry about it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> Okay, but what about my theory on Heaven? Eternal bliss being pointless and fake.


That's what you think now. We won't have to worry about nuclear handthings or water shortages.


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

What's secret? You get to sit with the crazy immortal forever, the one who outlawed every single thing that's outlawed in both parts of the Bible.

I've got no problem with a God, although I do have a problem with one that actually understands how we feel about anything. That does not make sense.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MachineSupremacist said:


> What's secret? You get to sit with the crazy immortal forever, the one who outlawed every single thing that's outlawed in both parts of the Bible.
> 
> I've got no problem with a God, although I do have a problem with one that actually understands how we feel about anything. That does not make sense.


It's part of the human condition - it all began when Adam ate the apple from the tree from which he was forbidden.....with Eve's insistence.

Tree of Knowledge? Pfft - Tree of Anxiety :lol.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Mairie said:


> There's a difference, I think, between keeping secrets and simply not going into explicit detail about every single thing.
> 
> God doesn't keep our ultimate destiny a secret--it's clear in Scriptures that, after Christ returns and restores the earth, we will live an eternal life with him. There are no secrets there. It's just that he doesn't go into specific details about what will happen when and what exactly everything will look like.
> 
> ...


(Never hit a daily posting limit before. Had to wait until the morning to ask this)

If we don't need to worry, then why doesn't God at least give a vague description of Pre-Rapture Heaven that could be equated to today as showing up to a dinner party before the guest of honor or host arrives?

"Hi, welcome to Heaven. Sorry, the main event hasn't started yet, but in the meantime, enjoy the refreshments and catch up with your loved ones. We'll let you all know when the Rapture starts."

Anything that erases the doubt of being herded into a dark waiting room until the Rapture.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> (I have a small amount of belief left, and I desperately need some answers)
> 
> All I see in the world is pain and suffering. How is anyone supposed to believe a benevolent higher being exists if horrible things happen to good people? Why does a hurricane come through and viciously kill the only children of a devout Christian family?
> 
> ...


Those kids may have been innocent, but their parents were ? Grandparents were ? Grand, grandparents ? Cause the kids pay for them and their sins.

And why is death viewed upon as a horrible thing ? Assuming someone goes to heaven afterwards for example. Death is just another beginning. I'm sick oh hearing stuff like: ''if God is so good and mercifully, why does He kill people? ''


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Those kids may have been innocent, but their parents were ? Grandparents were ? Grand, grandparents ? Cause the kids pay for them and their sins.


So now you inherit karmic debt.



> And why is death viewed upon as a horrible thing ?


It hurts, it's permanent, and even if you believe all this stuff it separates you from what friends you have and the aspects of the world you love.


----------



## Mairie (Jun 13, 2012)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> (Never hit a daily posting limit before. Had to wait until the morning to ask this)
> 
> If we don't need to worry, then why doesn't God at least give a vague description of Pre-Rapture Heaven that could be equated to today as showing up to a dinner party before the guest of honor or host arrives?
> 
> ...


If it's any comfort, Jesus told the thief on the cross who believed in him that they would "be together in Paradise" that night...that doesn't exactly sound like a dark waiting room to me! Sounds bright and lovely. 

I actually don't believe in the concept of a "rapture," but that's a _whole _nother conversation....


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

Mairie said:


> If it's any comfort, Jesus told the thief on the cross who believed in him that they would "be together in Paradise" that night...that doesn't exactly sound like a dark waiting room to me! Sounds bright and lovely.
> 
> I actually don't believe in the concept of a "rapture," but that's a _whole _nother conversation....


A lot of Christians are torn on the rapture. I believe in it because of certain passages, and also the events of the end times happen rapidly. So something cataclysmic has to go on for the anti-Christ to rule. IE the Holy Spirit removed, Christians/Church gone. The Holy Spirit is still keeping everything in check or things would be even more evil.

I Thessalonian 4:15-16 According to the Lord's own word, we tell you that we who are still alive, who are left till the coming of the Lord, will certainly not precede those who have fallen asleep. *16*For the Lord himself will come down from heaven, with a loud command, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet call of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. *17*After that, we who are still alive and are left will be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. And so we will be with the Lord forever. *18*Therefore encourage each other with these words.

2 Thessalonians "The antichrist will not be revealed until the presence of the Holy Spirit and the church are removed."

God refocuses on the nation of Israel when the church is gone.

The Bible prophecies about Russia and Iran being in a league together, 200 million man army coming from China who is going to try and control the oil in the Middle East. Bible talks about no one being able to buy and sell without the microchip (cashless society).

The church won't fall for the deceit, so the rapture has to happen. Not trying to debate, just explaining why I believe in the rapture.  I actually hope it happens in my life time and skip dying altogether, lol.


----------



## Mairie (Jun 13, 2012)

justpassinby said:


> The Bible prophecies about Russia and Iran being in a league together, 200 million man army coming from China who is going to try and control the oil in the Middle East. Bible talks about no one being able to buy and sell without the microchip (cashless society).


LOL! Wherever in the Bible did you derive that one from?? :eek I've read the Bible multiple times, and _never _have I read a prophecy even remotely close to that.

But like I said, it's a whole different conversation/debate entirely. I could write an entire book on why I don't believe in a rapture and how I gather that from what Scripture says.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> (I have a small amount of belief left, and I desperately need some answers)
> 
> All I see in the world is pain and suffering. How is anyone supposed to believe a benevolent higher being exists if horrible things happen to good people? Why does a hurricane come through and viciously kill the only children of a devout Christian family?
> 
> ...


There's a forum next door for people who stop believing if you ever do get that far. I hope you keep your religion. Becoming a non-believer is a rough path.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

justpassinby said:


> A lot of Christians are torn on the rapture. I believe in it because of certain passages, and also the events of the end times happen rapidly. So something cataclysmic has to go on for the anti-Christ to rule. IE the Holy Spirit removed, Christians/Church gone. The Holy Spirit is still keeping everything in check or things would be even more evil.
> 
> I Thessalonian 4:15-16 According to the Lord's own word, we tell you that we who are still alive, who are left till the coming of the Lord, will certainly not precede those who have fallen asleep. *16*For the Lord himself will come down from heaven, with a loud command, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet call of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. *17*After that, we who are still alive and are left will be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. And so we will be with the Lord forever. *18*Therefore encourage each other with these words.
> 
> ...


What's amazing about the bible is these prophecies are coming true. As you can see by looking at what is going on in the world today.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Mairie said:


> LOL! Wherever in the Bible did you derive that one from?? :eek I've read the Bible multiple times, and _never _have I read a prophecy even remotely close to that.
> 
> But like I said, it's a whole different conversation/debate entirely. I could write an entire book on why I don't believe in a rapture and how I gather that from what Scripture says.


The bible does talk about those countries, except they had different names back then but same continents/areas/geographical locations.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> (I have a small amount of belief left, and I desperately need some answers)
> 
> All I see in the world is pain and suffering. How is anyone supposed to believe a benevolent higher being exists if horrible things happen to good people? Why does a hurricane come through and viciously kill the only children of a devout Christian family?
> 
> ...


We all have limited time on Earth so we are all "on loan" anyway.
God lets things happen so that we are reminded of who He is. The rest is on the decision of worldly people who bring it on themselves.

Life is not always going to be perfect - that is just the way it is. God make the bad times go a lot easier when we know He is watching over everything.

The things of this world pass anyway - the real treasure is in Heaven.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

justpassinby said:


> A lot of Christians are torn on the rapture. I believe in it because of certain passages, and also the events of the end times happen rapidly.


YUP, nobody knows the day or hour but we all better be ready! I actually had a prophetic dream about this that felt so real. But I won't go into details.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> No amount of spiritual compensation in the form of luxury, love, or anything can compare to a lifetime in the real world. Everyone in Heaven does the right thing, not because it's right, but it's practically a forced action by then.


Everyone in Heaven does what is right because they have new bodies after death. They are no longer living in their earthy vessels and suffering with fleshy desires. Nothing is forced.

God can give you the answers you want, so my suggestion is to pray. Really get down on your knees and ask God to reveal Himself to you. And he will if you are sincere.

Check out gotquestions.org & carm.org for some answers to your questions.

"Then you will call upon Me and go and pray to Me, and I will listen to you. And you will seek Me and find Me, when you search for Me with all your heart." Jeremiah 29:12-13


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

lilyamongthorns said:


> Everyone in Heaven does what is right because they have new bodies after death. They are no longer living in their earthy vessels and suffering with fleshy desires. Nothing is forced.


Ray Bradbury did a story once ("The Fire Balloons") where some aliens did this to themselves and created new artificial bodies that were incapable of sin, thus confusing space-traveling Christian missionaries who kept trying to convert the aliens. The aliens somehow had the Bible, and quoted Matthew 5:29-30 at the poor missionaries. It was kind of a stupid story really.

It was hard not to feel sorry for the sinless aliens, who mostly just floated in midair over a world they could no longer touch and discussed philosophy.


----------



## Bec de Corbin (Jul 31, 2012)

lilyamongthorns said:


> What's amazing about the bible is these prophecies are coming true. As you can see by looking at what is going on in the world today.


The world is exploding today not because of evil and all that nonsense. It is because of the overflow of information. There are just more people to receive and spread information about famine, death, wars, catastrophes and rare atmospheric phenomena.

Its like "If a tree falls in a forest and there isn't anybody there to hear it -does it make a sound?"

In modern society where everybody has a phone which is a computer, a camera and a radio... 
Guy in Somalia "Hey look! I'm in a warzone that nobody has heard of *click click click* see? His head isn't on."
Girl in Chile "Hey! A comet! *click click click*"
Dog in Antarctica "Holy Thing! Aurora Borealis!" Cat next to dog: "That's Aurora Australis."

and there's millions of such messages pictures, sounds and other media. It may be overwhelming to some and associate it with the End of Days.


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

lilyamongthorns said:


> What's amazing about the bible is these prophecies are coming true. As you can see by looking at what is going on in the world today.


Yep! Especially what is happening with Israel. Seeing whats going on with Israel, you get an idea we are coming to the end of the church age.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Bec de Corbin said:


> The world is exploding today not because of evil and all that nonsense. It is because of the overflow of information. There are just more people to receive and spread information about famine, death, wars, catastrophes and rare atmospheric phenomena.
> 
> Its like "If a tree falls in a forest and there isn't anybody there to hear it -does it make a sound?"
> 
> ...


Thank you, yes, I am aware of that and actually wasn't referring to those signs. I was referring to the prophecies regarding Russia, Iran & China.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't really bellieve in a rapture just one return of Christ to seperate the good from the evil. I mean, would a rapture be fair for humankind? Loving families being torn apart, being scared to death because their loved ones dissapeared...Sounds like a scary, fearfull, horror, scenario wich a loving God wouldn't orchestrate. But never know ofcourse 



MachineSupremacist said:


> What's secret? You get to sit with the crazy immortal forever, the one who outlawed every single thing that's outlawed in both parts of the Bible.
> 
> I've got no problem with a God, although I do have a problem with one that actually understands how we feel about anything. That does not make sense.


Our parent understand and know how we feel (most of the time). And since God is our creator he must know how we feel


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

AstralKnight, I think it's normal to have these kinds of doubts, as the story of the bible / any other mainstream god,

doesn't really make sense, and those of us that actually think about things instead of accepting a tradition kind of come to a point where we say.. "okay" .. "I need to know the truth" ..

Its disempowering to believe the truth is something that is hidden from us. Some thing that only god knows and wont tell us. We can come upon truth. We are powerful enough to understand things for ourselves. Its not some kind of "divine thing" that we can't possibly comprehend. Come on, *really*?

there are all ready *deep* metaphysical realms of discussion among humans. this is evidence that our minds can think past specifics, and understand things that are beyond us.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

You should read the book "Heaven is for Real" by Todd Burpo... I had many of the same doubts as you and it really changed my spiritual viewpoint. I think you'll see that the things that happen in this world don't hold a candle to the life that God has in store for us once we are reunited with him. These good actions won't be "forced" as you're thinking of them... we will finally be living good and pure as we were meant to before the fall.... I don't know why things happen the way they do, but I believe there's something better for us all out there if we just have faith.

Millenium man said it well... this world and this life is nothing but the blink of an eye in eternity. Life with God is what we need pursue


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

Royals said:


> Our parent understand and know how we feel (most of the time). And since God is our creator he must know how we feel


I gather that everyone imagines God as a bit like their father. You had parents that understood you, at least some of the time, so you imagine a God that understands you.

A lot of people feel poorly understood, but I have a father who has never understood how anyone else feels in his entire life. Biologically he can't; his mind is as vast and cold as the cosmos, and if there is a deity hidden in this clockwork universe it'll be like my dad only worse.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Popular comedian Bo Burnham wrote a song from the perspective of God, called "Oh My God," and it had some really good points in aside from being funny and satirical. The end of the song is as follows...


"You're looking for answers that won't be found.
How many answers can a raindrop find before it hits the ground?
You think that I kill you people.
You ask me 'why' when a child dies.
But why would I kill someone when a hundred years passes when I blink my eyes?"

That sort of sums up the idea of God to me. If there is a God, we can't possibly comprehend what He's like.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

MachineSupremacist said:


> I gather that everyone imagines God as a bit like their father. You had parents that understood you, at least some of the time, so you imagine a God that understands you.
> 
> A lot of people feel poorly understood, but I have a father who has never understood how anyone else feels in his entire life. Biologically he can't; his mind is as vast and cold as the cosmos, and if there is a deity hidden in this clockwork universe it'll be like my dad only worse.


That's what a lot of people have doubts about. How will God be? Will He be a good father? But since God said in scripture that He is all powerfull, loving and accepting there is nothing to be afraid about. He is indeed the Father we need. A Father without faults, who gives unconditional love. He heals and is always forgiving and mercifull. He wants to give us what we miss and what we think we can't replace. He can replace our earthly father  But the only difficulty is that you have to give up your securities and let Him lead your live. You have to believe in the heavenly Father without seeing Him


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

lilyamongthorns said:


> Really get down on your knees and ask God to reveal Himself to you.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

laura024 said:


>


This is the spiritual support forum. There is no need to be disrespectful.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Royals said:


> That's what a lot of people have doubts about. How will God be? Will He be a good father? But since God said in scripture that He is all powerfull, loving and accepting there is nothing to be afraid about. He is indeed the Father we need. A Father without faults, who gives unconditional love. He heals and is always forgiving and mercifull. He wants to give us what we miss and what we think we can't replace. He can replace our earthly father  But the only difficulty is that you have to give up your securities and let Him lead your live. You have to believe in the heavenly Father without seeing Him


I agree with you there Royals. My dad left my family when I was a baby. And even though I grew up thinking it didn't affect me, it did. I'm glad I finally have a Father in God. Abba Father = Daddy, right?


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> (I have a small amount of belief left, and I desperately need some answers)
> 
> All I see in the world is pain and suffering. How is anyone supposed to believe a benevolent higher being exists if horrible things happen to good people? Why does a hurricane come through and viciously kill the only children of a devout Christian family?
> 
> ...


You don't need to have a doubt for this.As you said above that ---All I see in the world is pain and suffering.That's right.There are many different pain and sufferings.I don't want to write about it as it takes more time.The fact is...You don't have to believe what you can't see and which can't be proved.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

lilyamongthorns said:


> This is the spiritual support forum. There is no need to be disrespectful.


Yeah, you're right. I'll remember this when Christians post on the atheist support forum.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

laura024 said:


> Yeah, you're right. I'll remember this when Christians post on the atheist support forum.


If they are rude, why do you need be rude? I never go into the Atheist forum by the way.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I know what you mean Lily. No one can replace our Heavenly Father 


And I personally believe both atheists or Christians in general shouldn't throw pearls before the swine  There is a reason why I stay out of the atheist forum


----------

